
Seattle tech leaders scuffle over proposed change to non-compete clauses - cossatot
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/seattle-tech-leaders-scuffle-over-proposed-change-to-non-compete-clauses/
======
chrisbennet
These same VC's that are pro non-competes won't sign Non Disclosure Agreements
(NDA).

Founders would like it if VCs would sign an NDA so the investor won't take
their secrets to someone else. (VC's won't sign NDAs for good reasons and I
don't have a problem with that.)

VC's would like non-competes to keep employees from taking their secrets to
someone else.

Here's the thing: if you won't sign an NDA to protect someone else's secrets,
why should you expect someone to sign a non-compete to protect _your_ secrets?

